# Can rats eat banana peels?



## diinytt (Jun 15, 2014)

I haven't fed it to them, I was just wondering if its alright for them to eat because I make a lot of smoothies and it seams a waster to throw away the peels if its something they would enjoy. I tried to research this but came up with different answers.


----------



## Rattenstein (Nov 14, 2014)

I think they could, but whether or not they would I wouldn't know. Banana peels aren't toxic, but the pesticides that might be on them are, so if you did try to feed them banana peels you should wash them first. Personally I'd just give them a bit of the banana flesh, my boys love bananas.


----------

